# A cool surprise!



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

So I was out this evening for bit around 12 to do some clean up on my pond. My water Hyacinth have been exploding, and I had to remove at least 50 plants because they were so dense, then I just put them in a barrel. I started netting out a lot of leaves and dead matter, and also netting near the bottom to get unwanted extra trash out. Well, I always check my net before I dump it out to get all the little minnows and fish I sweep up on accident. To my surprise, I found a small Nymphaea _stellata_ in my net! I put most of my FW plants from my last tank to my pond over a year ago. This Nymphaea _stellata_ is not the original plant that I put in, mine was MUCH larger, with a much bigger bulb. It looks like I will be doing a little FW snorkeling soon...


----------

